# Students are not all stray cats.



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sometimes the younger members get tagged with the "stray cat" label here. I.E. do not feed the stray cats. Probably deserved in some cases and a dis-service to many.

Student Smoker sent me a nice little birthday bomb that arrived yesterday. Wow! Things must be better today than when I went to school. Remember living on Mac and cheese for the last month of each quarter after running out of the silly food coupons.

A very nice surprize and greatly apppreciated. Thank you Paul!



Are you doing a co-op currently? Possibly fallout shelter design and construction? If so... dig deeper.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I dont think Daves going to lay down for this one,a nice one it is too!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

That's an impressive hit coming from anyone, let alone a student. Wow! Great job.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Who in there right mind would bomb dave :ss GOSH


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

What a great play for a great guy, Student Smoker.  That is a very nice selection of smokes, no doubt. Smoked an '06 RASS a few weeks ago...pretty darn good cigar for such a youngin'.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow!! :dr :dr


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

nice hit!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, talk about waking a sleeping giant :hn :mn 

Very nice hit.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow that would have put me off mac and cheese down to ramen and blatz.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

n3uka said:


> Wow, talk about waking a sleeping giant :hn :mn
> 
> Very nice hit.


:tpd: "Hey ... I got an idea .... see that bear sitting quietly on a stump? ... Let's poke it with a stick !!"


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow, student smoker really "rocked this town."


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

WHOA!!!!!!!!!! Impressive, to say the least! Enjoy those, man, the look incredible!:dr :ss


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Wow, student smoker really "rocked this town."


Ugh, that one made me wince..


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

erab said:


> Ugh, that one made me wince..


Horrible song, but at least someone got the reference.  I'd RG you if it'd let me, but I've got you too recently.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice hit, Paul! Enjoy the stogies, Klugs. :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Way to :bx the old guy around:r 
Enjoy those Dave.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice hit bro..


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Part-time clerkships at law offices pay a lot more than my past summer jobs. I still eat Easy Mac and frozen pizza which allows for me to splurge on the occasional smoke. 

Enjoy those Dave! You deserve them brother. I've really been enjoying those Punch Monarcas lately.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

from the looks of that handwritten note. It seems student smoker is a medical student.... :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang nice hit Dave, I think Student Smoker is toast now.:r


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice hit Paul. Looks like you hit him hard!


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

havana_lover said:


> from the looks of that handwritten note. It seems student smoker is a medical student.... :r


My wife is a lawyer and she has terrible handwriting also. Great hit and Happy Birthday.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Paul, quite a birthday package for one of the most generous guys in the Jungle! Great job, and I think ya better watch your back! :r


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I was watching my back and still got smacked up. I had sent those to Dave via the MAW/PIF and had just thrown a few stragglers in there. Of course he won't be shown up and totally blows me away. Thanks Dave...these look incredibly tasty! 


85 Gispert Corona
84 Jose Gener La Escepcion Longo :dr
00 Sir Winnie
01 Lancero
04 EL Serie D. No.1


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> Part-time clerkships at law offices pay a lot more than my past summer jobs. I still eat Easy Mac and frozen pizza which allows for me to splurge on the occasional smoke.
> 
> Enjoy those Dave! You deserve them brother. I've really been enjoying those Punch Monarcas lately.


You may have passed the final, but I think your gonna lose the war!

Been nice knowin ya SS.

Awesome hit by any means!!!

Dave, if anyone deserves it, you do.

Karma


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> I was watching my back and still got smacked up. I had sent those to Dave via the MAW/PIF and had just thrown a few stragglers in there. Of course he won't be shown up and totally blows me away. Thanks Dave...these look incredibly tasty!
> 
> 85 Gispert Corona
> 84 Jose Gener La Escepcion Longo :dr
> ...


Smoke them in good health excessive wish granter.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice hit on Dave. Dig deep.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

That's a real nice hit


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice selection of smokes there. congrats! :ss


----------

